# My First Tank-10 Gallon High Tech Shrimp Tank. MASSIVE UPDATE 10/2 Pg7!! 5 Months Old



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

Edit: CHECK THE MOST RECENT PAGE! This originally started with a small betta tank on 4/9/11. I said screw that after going back to the store multiple times to upgrade tanks (everyday pretty much). had a way overstocked 2.5 gallon for 2 days and killed basically everything in it. Then I bought the current 10 gallon tank on 4/13/11. Zebra danios on 4/28/11. New filter (aquaclear) on 4/28/11. 3 ghost shrimp on 5/11/11. 2 Nerite snails and 6 Amano shrimp on 5/13/11. 3 cardinal tetras on 5/18/11. And took the zebra danios back today. The plants have been accumulated along the way. Since i upgraded i have not killed any fish except when i added back chlorinated water on accident after messing up all the rocks in the bottom when the zerbra danios were in the tank and i killed two of them(frankly i'm surprised that one even lived). Today i can only find 4 amanos in the tank, i think two of them escaped somehow so i switched around the wiring on the tank so nothing can get out (hopefully). And now the moment you've all been waiting for- Pictures!

*Tank Info:*

*Water Parameters:*
pH: 6.4
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 10
KH: 2
GH: 5
Total Ammonia: 0

*Equipment:*
Coralife 24" T5 HO light (6700k and rosette bulbs)
Aquaclear 30 filter, sponge pre filter
Aqueon Pro 100 heater 
DIY Moonlight
CO2 System with Stainless steel double stage Airgas regulator. Clippard Mouse solenoid valve, manifold mount: 24V DC power input, 0.67 watt power consumption. Clippard three way manifold(modified), one permanent 1/4" OD tube port, two spare screws sealed 10-32 ports. Swagelok stainless steel M series metering valve. 316L stainless steel pipe fittings but the CGA320 nipple and nut(chrome plated brass). With a 10 lb CO2 tank, ADA pollen glass III, JBJ Inline Bubble Counter, and a shrimplab nano drop checker.

*Fauna:*
RCS colony: about 35 i think
5 amanos
1 tiger nerite
1 olive nerite
Some mts and ramshorn

*Flora:*
Java Moss: Vesicularia Dubyana
Banana plant: Nymphoides Aquatica
HC Cuba: Hemianthus Callitrichoides
Dwarf Hairgrass: Eleocharis Parvula
Anubias barteri var. Nana
Dwarf Amazon sword: species unknown
Java fern: Microsorum Pteropus
Cryptocoryne Parva
Rotala macandra
Hygrophila Corymbosa siamensis
Clinopodium cf. Brownei
Ludwigia Repens
Ludwigia Repens x Ludwigia Arcuata

*Schedule:*
Light and CO2 on 10.5 hours a day.
Seachem Flourish Comprehensive every other day, Seachem iron every 3rd day.
20-40% every other week water change.
Top off with RO/DI water.

Tank as of October 2, 2011:









It on 4/13/11:










The bamboo shrimp i had in it for about a week and the rainbow shark i had in it overnight:









Driftwood i added on 4/25/11 and mixed up gravel:









The tank with some more plants:









new layout 5/16/11:









Rock added 5/18/11:









Through the eye of a fish:









One of the amanos cleanin:









Layout now:









My HC seems to be doing fine without excel or ferts yet (they come on monday):









Thanks for looking! Comments and/or criticism appreciated!


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

*Update!!!!*

Got some new stuff, i started using excel and ferts now. small school of 5 cardinal tetras. 9 amano shrimp. 2 ghost (whisker?) shrimp. 4 nerite snails. Still looking to get one blue ram or one cockatoo in the future, which would be better?

The whole tank:










zebra nerite:










Tiger Nerite:









4 of the 5 cardinals:









ghost or whisker shrimp, which is it?









One of the smaller amanos, I can't ever find all 9 at one time, but they are definitely all in there. 5 of them are gigantic, 2.5 times the size of this one.










Thanks for looking, as always, comments and criticism are welcome and appreciated!


----------



## Wolfgang (Jan 23, 2011)

I like it. the only complaint I have is the substrate.


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

Yea I'm gonna swap it out for some shrimp stratum.


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

10galfornow said:


> Yea I'm gonna swap it out for some shrimp stratum.


Great choice!


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

Good to hear it, I was worried i had made the wrong decision. Any advice besides that for the tank?


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

10galfornow said:


> Good to hear it, I was worried i had made the wrong decision. Any advice besides that for the tank?


 i'm not sure if this is a tank that you like to view on both sides since i see some furniture back there but you might want to consider a background if you do not plan on viewing it from both sides. the background really makes a planted tank pop imho. Go with black and your plants will look a lot better. Seeing as you are replacing your gravel i see that you are on the right track to getting this to be a great looking tank. Co2 in the future?


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

i have a background but most of my shrimp hide behind the wood and they are the most interesting thing about the tank i feel, so i take it off all the time. and maybe some diy co2 :icon_conf


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

*HUGE update!*

Changed the substrate! Jesus that was a pain. documented that [censored][censored][censored][censored] though. did a [censored][censored][censored][censored]ty job arranging stuff in the tank afterwards, prolly will rearrange tomorrow, i just tried to get everything in it today. took about 2 hours to change everything. added everything back in. one of my amanos has gone orange though, pretty sure it's dying from what i've just read. that was tiring as hell. i'm waiting for the water to clear, probably will stay here tonight and keep an eye on it cause i pretty much just stressed the [censored][censored][censored][censored] out of those fish. now, pictures. advice is appreciated. i didn't really pay attention to my camera settings cause i was so tired. :fish: 


Before:










The stratum, used approx 12 lbs in the tank:









Everything out:









Looks quite a bit different:









One of my dawgs keeping me company while i worked on it:









the slope (kinda dark)









Dry:









filled up:



















Fish in it:









shrimp seem to like it so far:









So before:









and after:









Vast improvement i must say! :biggrin: oh, and are aqueon pro heaters okay to be buried a little bit on the bottom?? forgot to say that i upgraded my lighting to 4wpg 6500k in the hood.


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice job!!! Looks great! Trust me it was worth all the work! Cant wait to see it filled in


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

I am thinking i'm gonna get 3 ottos and two more cardinals in it down the road. 


here is a really good new picture with the background too:












without background:










The orange amano i was talking about:









he molted, but remains orange:









my HC was pearling for some reason, didn't put anything into the tank









I like it a lot now


----------



## TwoStrokeKing (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive followed this tank ever since u started! I like it alot more now! Great looking tank


----------



## farmhand (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks good! Welcome to the green side.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

That is a huge change.
Looks good.


----------



## carriej (Oct 5, 2010)

Totally different tank with that new substrate and background, looks awesome.

I really like the look of that substrate, I'm thinking about doing it in my shrimp tank.. I would love t do my whole 55 with it, but oh boy it's expensive!


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

*and more shrimps!*



TwoStrokeKing said:


> Ive followed this tank ever since u started! I like it alot more now! Great looking tank


Thanks for following it! I like it a lot better too now! Thanks!




farmhand said:


> Looks good! Welcome to the green side.





Kazuya said:


> That is a huge change.
> Looks good.


Thanks!




carriej said:


> Totally different tank with that new substrate and background, looks awesome.
> 
> I really like the look of that substrate, I'm thinking about doing it in my shrimp tank.. I would love t do my whole 55 with it, but oh boy it's expensive!


You can say that again, it was $50 for my 10 gallon, i bought two 8.8 lb bags and used about 12-14 lbs of it. but thinking about getting an ebi in the future so i can save the rest for that. But thanks it is totally different now! It's a real tank!

Got four new inhabitants today! Red Cherry Shrimp! One of them is already saddled, so i should have eggs coming along shortly. I'm expecting her to probably drop them from what I've read, but at least i know i've got one female. The cardinals should make sure their population doesn't explode too quickly, and it provides them with some good food. Also picked up a microsword. The LFS was asking $8 per shrimp, but i talked them down to $4 a shrimp, which is still a lot, but it's better than driving across town to find them cheaper.
So my stock on the tank is:
-5 cardinal tetras
-9 amano shrimp 
-4 red cherry shrimp
-4 nerites
-and maybe a few ramshorns, i think they perished during the substrate change though.
-and a moderately high amount of plants

The reddest shrimp:









some of the Amanos huddling under the driftwood:









The saddled one (kinda hard to see):









In the micro sword:









And a full tank shot:









I think i might upgrade my filter to an eheim 2213 but i don't know if that would change that much over an aquaclear 30? Thoughts? also still probably gonna get three ottos in the future, after i go out of town for a week in july. Thanks for looking!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i have a question for you. i have a 10 gallon running an AC30 as well. how to you get good circulation throughout the whole tank? and do you get debri on the substrate that the filter doesnt pick up?

looks AMAZING compared to the first picture in this thread! what light are you running?


----------



## Lisa816 (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow, what a dramatic change!!! It looks awesome! I love that last full tank shot!


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> i have a question for you. i have a 10 gallon running an AC30 as well. how to you get good circulation throughout the whole tank? and do you get debri on the substrate that the filter doesnt pick up?
> 
> looks AMAZING compared to the first picture in this thread! what light are you running?


I take the position that a filter is only part of the picture. It catches everything in the water column (mostly) but plants and substrate should take care of the rest. Thats why a carpet plant like HC is good. But key to this is lots of plants to absorb excess nutrients.

I dont ever gravel vac any of my tanks.

Also EXCELLENT choice on substrate. Your shrimp will love you for it. It keeps PH, GH, and KH and perfect levels for shrimp.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i dont have a carpet in my tank yet, and i think the little pieces of debri on the sand is UGLY! so i vacuum the top layer, until i can find a way that the filter needs to go so i can get it sucked up


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

orchidman said:


> i have a question for you. i have a 10 gallon running an AC30 as well. how to you get good circulation throughout the whole tank? and do you get debri on the substrate that the filter doesnt pick up?
> 
> looks AMAZING compared to the first picture in this thread! what light are you running?


The whole tank just have good circulation, the whole surface of the water is constantly moving, fine particles in the water are always moving, and seem to get sucked up in the filter. And because most of my tank is what some call a "clean up crew", I don't worry about stuff on the substrate, I have enough water going through the filter ammonia from poop isn't a concern, and any extra food is eaten by the shrimp, they clean all the plants and decor, and eat pretty much everything. I'll probably feed my RCS some bloodworms as supplemental feeding, just to make sure they are well fed. I also feed my amanos 1/4 of an algae wafer a week, and I would imagine the RCS hop on that as well. I am currently running 2 20 watt 6500k compact flourescents from walmart. I had the lighting cycle on 12-14 hours before, but probably will cut it down. Maybe have it go on at 8am, off at 1230pm, then back on at 4pm and off at 930 pm but I don't know if that would mess up the fishies sleep schedule. I dose excel daily within a few hours of the lights coming on, and seachem flourish every 5 days. Everything seems good so far, except my elodea which melted but I think that's because my water is warmer and more acidic than that thing can tolerate. Funny, my easiest plant from petco is the one I killed and I managed to have HC survive in gravel.


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

Good looking tank!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok, that tank is amazing. I just read the whole thread and I love the transformation it went through. I am going to have to try that substrate now for sure. Again, amazing tank.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Okay. I didn't know you had a "cleanup crew" I don't have one as my Betta would destroy them. 


You can call me Bob


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

limeslide said:


> Good looking tank!


Thanks a lot!



cableguy69846 said:


> Ok, that tank is amazing. I just read the whole thread and I love the transformation it went through. I am going to have to try that substrate now for sure. Again, amazing tank.


Thanks so much! This substrate is awesome, it felt a little light at first, but after a couple days of planting stuff in it it's great. Definitely get it, it's expensive but seems to be worth it.



orchidman said:


> Okay. I didn't know you had a "cleanup crew" I don't have one as my Betta would destroy them.
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Well the crew does work, amanos and RCS clean the bottom, driftwood, and plants, and rocks, the nerites clean the glass and heater, and I'm probably gonna get some otos in the future as well to help clean even more. The tank is very low matinence, just weekly water changes, excel daily and fert every 5th day. Amanos (if you got big ones) would work as they are pretty damn big, I saw one in the store the other day that must have been a good 3 inches long.

So bad news today, woke up and saw a RCS was stuck in the filter. Pulled it out and of course it is the saddled one, but it is still alive. Put pantyhose over the intake, but noticed that there where only three in the tank. Did stuff this morning, came back. And found the other one on the bottom of the filter. Oh well, I didn't get a reciept yesterday for them, and because the lady gave me a deal I don't wanna return it. I'll just see how the other three hold up, and maybe drive out to Fish Den and pick up another 6 in a few days or so. I really wanna get them breeding so I can sell them to fish stores or on here or something.


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

*Bored on a tuesday night = fish tiem!*

*Play this while looking:*
http://youtu.be/qlJ27Dcv4fc



Pics from being bored tonight, i like my camera what can i say? :hihi:


all five cardinals:




















The male RCS, more red in person:










an amano:










the tiger nerite:



















One saddled female:




















RCS:









The other saddled one, i think it just happened today cause i didn't notice it yesterday:









The zebra nerite:









amano:









Male and female RCS, male is on the petrified wood:









The cardinals like to eat algae wafers:









The olive nerite, its shell looks like it's melting from the acidic water:










The newly saddled RCS, can kinda see the saddle:










RCS size comparison with amano:










Some full tank shots from different angles:





























Thanks for looking! criticism appreciated!


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

I don't think the HC is gonna work. Damn amanos are literally pulling it out. Watching them, it doesn't appear they are even trying to clean it. they are just pulling it out. :icon_mad: does anyone have any ideas to get it to work? I just keep replanting it but every time i go back to the tank some is pulled out again. I'm also looking at new tanks already. I'm thinking an ADA Mini L shrimp only tank. Who knows...


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

10galfornow said:


> I don't think the HC is gonna work. Damn amanos are literally pulling it out. Watching them, it doesn't appear they are even trying to clean it. they are just pulling it out. :icon_mad: does anyone have any ideas to get it to work? I just keep replanting it but every time i go back to the tank some is pulled out again. I'm also looking at new tanks already. I'm thinking an ADA Mini L shrimp only tank. Who knows...


Cover it with a cube of stainless steel mesh for a few weeks. When it's securely rooted, let the shrimpies have at it. Just remember that HC generally requires good flow, decent lighting, and CO2 to thrive.


----------



## cHiBi_sCeNe (May 22, 2011)

Cool you have nerites too...lol just wondering but are yours really slow and don't do very much :hihi: mine are...lol :icon_lol:


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

kevmo911 said:


> Cover it with a cube of stainless steel mesh for a few weeks. When it's securely rooted, let the shrimpies have at it. Just remember that HC generally requires good flow, decent lighting, and CO2 to thrive.


My tank has really good circulation, got 2 20 watt 6500k over it, and i think it will grow with just excel, but i might get CO2 in the future, i'm gonna start doing DIY CO2 probably next week, just waiting on a diffuser and drop checker so i can make sure it isn't pumping too much out. If that works I'll probably invest in a real CO2. I'm already looking at this one: http://greenleafaquariums.com/complete-co2-systems/primo-co2-system.html with a 5lb tank. So i will be going high tech shortly. I'm gonna get a new light before CO2 though. probably this one: http://ahsupply.com/mcart/index.cgi?code=3&cat=6 with some different lights maybe these: http://www.buylighting.com/36-Watt-PLL-6500K-Daylight-p/ft36-65-rs.htm seems like that would all be good?
and i'm just gonna keep replanting it. the roots are growing i can see them when the shrimps uproot it. so it shouldn't be too much longer, it'll work.


cHiBi_sCeNe said:


> Cool you have nerites too...lol just wondering but are yours really slow and don't do very much :hihi: mine are...lol :icon_lol:


Mine either move a lot and clean the glass, or stay put on it and don't move for hours. I'm planning on them living for maybe another two weeks as the acidic water wears away their shells, i think it already looks like it might be.


----------



## cHiBi_sCeNe (May 22, 2011)

I thought nerites were really good algae eaters but mine don't eat much at all lol they just eat the strange white dust stuff that's all over my plants XD my fighting fish hates everything including the snails and me...lol so now I'm wondering why I got snails now...


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

they eat biofilm that is on the glass and algae too, the olive nerite cleans the most, followed by the tiger, and then the zebra which barely cleans at all. I can see their snail tracks all over the glass so i know they are cleaning.


----------



## Bree (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh nice, i saw this tank when you first started to post, and just came back to it, looks so much better! Really quite nice now, great job!!


----------



## Plantedshrimptank (Jan 18, 2011)

Great job! It does look great. I hope you dont take this the wrong way but I'm so glad you got rid of the clown puke and went with the shrimp stratum. I love that stuff!!!


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

Bree said:


> Oh nice, i saw this tank when you first started to post, and just came back to it, looks so much better! Really quite nice now, great job!!


Well keep following it it will only get better!



Plantedshrimptank said:


> Great job! It does look great. I hope you dont take this the wrong way but I'm so glad you got rid of the clown puke and went with the shrimp stratum. I love that stuff!!!


I am too man. Thanks! I concur, the shrimp stratum is awesome!

I'm gonna make this a shrimp tank i decided. Some amanos, some RCS, and some CRS down the road. Anyone in Denver want some cardinals? I'll sell em cheap, they eat my little shrimpies!


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

*UPDATE!!!! Otos, RCS and more! LOTSA PICS!*

Got some new fauna and changed some things with the tank. Started using DIY CO2 yesterday, and stuff is already pearling :hihi:. My pressurized CO2 should come soon. Dosing flourish comprehensive every 3 days now, and no longer use excel. I got 20 RCS (mostly tiny) from online. and one oto. I'm gonna get rid of the cardinals as they eat the little shrimps. Well pictures speak louder than words. Thanks for looking. Comments, criticism, and anything you wish to say is welcome. 

FTS:









My CO2 diffuser:









RCS on filter sponge:









Shrimp face:


















Just Chillin':









My DIY CO2:









Mini-Shrimps:



























Pearling Java Fern:









She is starting to look fat (Berrying soon?):


















Male shrimp:









Side tank shot:


















FTS:


















Berried RCS!:


















OTO!:


















current FTS:














Time Lapse. It has come along quite a ways haha.

4/13/11:









Early May:









5/16/11:









5/19/11:









5/27/11:









6/5/11 (substrate change):
Before:









After:









6/6/11:









6/7/11:









and today, 6/15/11:


----------



## Lisa816 (Nov 4, 2010)

I love looking at your progress in the time lapse pics. You've come a LONG way in 2 months. Awesome job!!!!!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks good. what are those white round things all over the front


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

Lisa816 said:


> I love looking at your progress in the time lapse pics. You've come a LONG way in 2 months. Awesome job!!!!!


Thanks!



orchidman said:


> looks good. what are those white round things all over the front


They are bacterhouse for the shrimp. They provide a place for the microfauna that the shrimp eat to congregate on, allowing the shrimps to eat whenever they want. It make food more redily available for them, so they don't need to scavenge. It also makes it so I dont NEED to feed them, but I'm still putting in blanched lettuce for them and the otos, and I'll still feed shrimpball and algae wafers as a treat. My oto (I'll be getting two more) likes to suck on them too. 

So this is now officially a shrimp tank. Took back the cardinals today and will be getting two more ottos on Sunday or Monday. I love ottos! They just chill and look like tadpoles, it's really cool. I have a different piece of mopani, but I don't know when I'm gonna put it in, it's still leaching tannins though and my ph is already pretty low from shrimp stratum and CO2. Would equilibrium help my buffering capacity? Or should I just wait for everything to mellow out with co2 and the substrate? I want to avaiod chemicals if I can, but I want to put the wood in. Thanks for helping!


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

*Another update, berried amano!*

So this is the first shrimp to get knocked up in my tank, so obviously i'm doing something right! I think i have a RCS that might be preggo but shes too red to tell. I also got a CO2 system (very high-tech) and a new light but it's not on yet. I also got an eheim 2213 for this tank, but bought a ADA Mini-M last night :biggrin:, so i'm gonna put it on that. I'll be making a journal for that, i'm pumped for it! 


Snails stuck to each other, weird:









The plant is like an oxygen factory:









Amano eat some zucchini:









My new CO2 system by my DIY one:









The regulator:









Berried Amano:














































Bubble counting:









the glassware:









Amano-oto feast:









What the RCS eat (only cucumber, kinda weird):









Crazy otos:









Moonlighting:









Another amano:









OTO:










She might be berried i don't know:









Really red little one- hes gonna be a PFR i bet:









My equipment:




































Full tank shot:









I went from low-tech to ultra high tech very quickly.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

tank is looking great....way better with the new substrate..


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow! I love your tank.


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

Thanks. Come on you planted tank i need feedback i see you 80 some people viewing this forum. Gimme some ideas, some feedback, the goods you know...


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

Feedback please!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Looks very dim, I like that look! What are those balls all over the place?


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

bacterhouse. and very dim?wait, i think i know what you are saying. It's all black except the plants, decorations, and livestock?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Such awesome change!


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

*video*

here is a video for you viewing pleasure. some more feedback would be nice. roud:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ2gQCSG2jc


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

dang 9 amanos and 3 otos?...no wonder your tank looks so clean..

your amanos won't hatch their eggs in freshwater.


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

I know, that's why i picked up another 10 gallon from petco today:biggrin:


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

10galfornow said:


> here is a video for you viewing pleasure. some more feedback would be nice. roud:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ2gQCSG2jc


come on pt, i know you guys are thinking something....


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

It might not be ada but i still hoped i would receive more feedback...


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Looks very nice and clean!


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

*RCS babies!*

Well guys, I'm a father. Not really, but I saw a super tiny shrimp today, can't have been more than a mm long. Pretty clear, hard to see in my rotola. It was there, an oto bumped it, and then it was gone. There is bound to be more! So I've "mastered" the RCS pretty quickly (knock on wood). I'll still wait for a while on getting CRS though. Got my mini-m coming tommorrow so I'm not sure what I want to stock that with, it's going in my room and is going to be high tech. I was thinking maybe some PFRs in it.


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

*another update!*

My RCS are all saddled that are females and adults, my plants pearl, seems things are going well (knock on wood). I leave for vacation tomorrow, so hopefully things will still be kicking when i come back (knock on wood- again). picture updates, and does anyone know a better site for uploading images than photobucket? they really yellow them out...


Scape photos:





































King of the Mountain:





































PFR (again yellowing photobucket):













And oh yea, did i forget to say my Mini-M came. yeeeee :redface:. It's so awesome, it's not even filled with water and it already rocks. (ha PUN). I'm gonna make it iwagumi with an HC carpet. check my scapes so far, let me know what you guys like best.




























The mountain rock:









The awesomeness:


















So the scapes i have come up with so far:

1:









2:









I didn't really take good pictures yet, but i will. does it matter if aquasoil dries out? that's why there is water in there...


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

Bump for some feedback!


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

come on you guys gotta show me some love


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

You can't really see your different layouts in the pics with the water 1/2 full.


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

looks good


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i agree. i cant really see the layouts. but from what i can see, it looks like they are all two uniform in the smaller rocks.


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

*Growth update pictures and expanded tank info!*

I came back from vacation and growth on some stuff had really started to take off! The HC is starting to send out runners. The DHG is sending out many runners, stem plants are growing like weeds, java moss is huge (good for when i start to sell shrimp). I swapped out the diffuser (i broke the other one) and threw the 2213 on my mini m. so here are some growth pictures along with a full synopsis of everything in and about my tank, enjoy! 

*Water Parameters:*
pH: 6.4
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 10
KH: 2
GH: 5
Total Ammonia: 0

*Equipment:*
Coralife 24" T5 HO light (6700k and rosette bulbs)
Aquaclear 30 filter
Aqueon Pro 100 heater 
DIY Moonlight
CO2 System with Stainless steel double stage Airgas regulator. Clippard Mouse solenoid valve, manifold mount: 24V DC power input, 0.67 watt power consumption. Clippard three way manifold(modified), one permanent 1/4" OD tube port, two spare screws sealed 10-32 ports. Swagelok stainless steel M series metering valve. 316L stainless steel pipe fittings but the CGA320 nipple and nut(chrome plated brass). With a 10 lb CO2 tank, archaea diffuser, and a nano drop checker.

*Fauna:*
Red Cherry Shrimp colony: about 35 i think
5 amano shrimps
1 tiger nerite
1 zebra nerite
1 olive nerite
Some malaysian trumpet snails and ramshorn snails
3 Otocinclus 

*Flora:*
Java Moss: Vesicularia Dubyana
Banana plant: Nymphoides Aquatica
HC Cuba: Hemianthus Callitrichoides
Dwarf Hairgrass: Eleocharis Parvula
Anubias barteri var. Nana
Dwarf Amazon sword: species unknown
Java fern: Microsorum Pteropus
Cryptocoryne Parva
Rotala macandra "Narrow Leaf"
Hygrophila Corymbosa siamensis
Clinopodium cf. Brownei
Ludwigia Repens
Ludwigia Repens x Ludwigia Arcuata

*Schedule:*
Light and CO2 on 10.5 hours a day.
Seachem Flourish Comprehensive every other day, Seachem iron every 3rd day.
20-40% every other week water change.

Whew. Picture Time! roud:

Oto Chilling.


















Some RCS eating:


















Random Picture of Drop checker:









Zebra and tiger nerites:









CO2 Tank:









Light:









Diffuser:









Pearling plants:



























Amano:









MTS:









Moonlight FTS:











Kinda crappy FTS:










Thanks for looking! As always, comments, criticisms, and questions are welcome and appreciated!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

whats the plant on the back right that is growing like crazy. Is that the rotala?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

the rotala looks nice i would trim it some so it branches out and creates a nice bsuh


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

Couesfanatic said:


> whats the plant on the back right that is growing like crazy. Is that the rotala?


Yep thats the rotala :icon_mrgr

and yea orchidman i am gonna trim it tomorrow.


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

So I added two corydoras today, they get along with shrimp right? If not I can return them... Damn stuck at red rocks this sucks just chilling in a car...


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

Good morning pt!


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

*some picturas*

good news and bad news. got 2 more otos, but they both perished, think it was the pet store's batch because my current 3 are still fine. good news is BERRIES! like 1 as of last night, another two which lost their saddle and had fat stomachs (light still isn't on today) so they should have eggs pretty soon. HC is starting to spread, DHG is spreading a ton everywhere. Picture time! :bounce:

oto chill sesh









diffusing:









zebra!









ugly olive









shrimp




































Berries!









Left side/ DHG runners









HC growth:









DHG coming through the rocks with a tiger









Oh hello little MTS














Moon light:










FTS:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

wow! this looks soo great!


----------



## Coursair (Apr 16, 2011)

Very nice !


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

orchidman said:


> wow! this looks soo great!


Thanks, it's really coming along now!


Coursair said:


> Very nice !


Thanks alot!

so i have 4 shrimp berried i think. :bounce:


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

oh yea people, this needs a name! first one to come to my head was the clusterf*ck, but i don't know.:icon_surp


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

HUGE improvement! Wow! You should be very proud.


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Here's an exclusive sneak preview until my next update. :flick:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

that rotala bush is awesome! i think the stem on the left needs to be "bushhified" as well. and maybe add some more rotala to add to the bush, and the bush have some dimension. it seems like the bush is all high, it needs to start lower and get higher. more rounded and sloping i guess is what im trying to say


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

so i'm basically gonna have to chop it down? maybe some other day....


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

or just next time you trim it, trim the front ones smaller and gradually trim higher as you go back


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

will do it's probably due for a trimming.

new picturas, i'm gonna throw a 2213 on it, i'm just waiting for the fine filter pads for it, but i threw the pipes in there already. I'm having a little algae problem and i think the cause is lack of flow so hopefully the new filter will help/solve the problem. 4 or 5 RCS are berried, including 1 fire red, both of my female amanos are berried, and many of the saddles are getting huge on some RCS. All seems to be going well, got some CRS coming tomorrow so we'll see how they do :icon_bigg (knocks on wood). 










MR. Amano









I believe this is a fire red right?


















Berries!


















Thanks for looking!


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

bump prese.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

To go from this: 










to this:










In a little under four months is simply astonishing. You should be very proud of your accomplishment. It is beautiful now, the only change I would make is the placement of the drop checker or at least take it out for pictures.

That is a very nice red shrimp, it does look a lot like a fire red.

Keep up the excellent work and I can only imagine what this tank is going to look like next month.


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

Thanks sewingalot! It has only been 4 months hasn't it? jeeze seems like a lot longer haha :icon_conf. 


looky what i got.....:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:










Mothafing Crystal Shrimps!









coolest shrimp i have ever seen they look awesome. Can't get enough of them.



socializing :icon_bigg


















Red (best pic i could get of her):









Black:









an jus some pearling action:


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Love the tank!!! Really missing my rcs. lol Your shrimp are gorgeous!!! Can't wait to see shrimplet pics! Good luck!


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

*Shimplet update!*

so i have shrimplets in my tank now!! they are growing super quick they have gotten about 1.5x bigger and more red already. these pics were from like a week ago when they hatched. and i got some berry pics too. gonna have so many shrimp in there!!! i think like 7 females are pregnant with tons of eggs each. i'm thinking hundreds of baby shrimps in the next month :biggrin: i'm gonna get some more cbs but i can't find anyone who has any. anyone got some? 

you can see one right in the middle of the moss:


















bad crystal black shrimp pic:









berried RCS:









preggo RCS chillin in the shade:









four pregnant RCS in the same pic, mad skillz :thumbsup: hahaha and the oto snuck in there









Thanks for checking it out! :fish: we need a shrimp icon, don't you guys agree?


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

I'm just gonna bump it because I uploaded those late last night.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for checking it out! :fish: we need a shrimp icon, don't you guys agree?[/QUOTE]

We do.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful tank and fantastic transition, congrats on the new shrimp and the babies.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

this looks fantastic!


----------



## mmfujiusn (May 23, 2010)

Tank looks great! I'd like to do a shrimp tank as well now! Unfortunately almost every species is illegal here in Hawaii.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Why do I suddenly want a 10g? :icon_roll Great job on the tank. It looks spectacular. Almost makes me want to redo my 20g tall....hmm. Inspiration strikes...maybe. Keep up the good work!roud:


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

*My Baby is 5 Months Old *

Yep, 5 months old a couple days ago, got some insaaaaane in the membrane pearling action, i changed my diffuser to an atomic one and it's off the chain. :hihi: welll anyways, i have 8 i believe crystals in there, 2 A+/S CBS and 6 SS-SS++ CRS. Along with my cherry colony and amanos, otos, and snails, also got two assassin snails, and wouldn't you know my luck i got a momma and a daddy, so their eggs are all over the tank. Enjoy!

FTS





























INTENSE PEARLING!


















Even this crazy algae on this rock is pearling (anyone know what type of algae it is? i haven't really bothered removing it because it just stays on those zebra rocks and looks kinda cool imo).









All my species of shrimps in one shot:









Vband S+ (i think) CBS:









And now my high quality shrimps:

Berried FRCS









SS++ CRS (sorry for crappy shots)


















:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: THANKS FOR LOOKING! As always, any comments, questions, whatever is welcome and appreciated!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks great!!


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

10galfornow said:


> Yep, 5 months old a couple days ago, got some insaaaaane in the membrane pearling action, i changed my diffuser to an atomic one and it's off the chain. :hihi: welll anyways, i have 8 i believe crystals in there, 2 A+/S CBS and 6 SS-SS++ CRS. Along with my cherry colony and amanos, otos, and snails, also got two assassin snails, and wouldn't you know my luck i got a momma and a daddy, so their eggs are all over the tank. Enjoy!
> 
> FTS
> 
> ...


Just bumping to it's own page....


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow your tank has sure filled in. I bet you have shrimps you don't even know about!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

only thing i would say is to move the spraybar off the front


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

I remembered your blue gravel few months ago... it sucked. 

Now, its just awesome. Great turn out for this tank.. congrats... but yea i agree with orchidman/bob.. the spraybar gotta go out of the view.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Fantastic look


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Wow your tank has sure filled in. I bet you have shrimps you don't even know about!


Thanks! I know i do! They are all over! In the moss the amount of babies is absolutely crazy!


orchidman said:


> only thing i would say is to move the spraybar off the front


Thanks for your other comment! Yeah i'm gonna move it in about two weeks to the back, just gotta make sure it is significantly cycled. I think two months should be enough time for it to build up enough bio material. let's hope anyways (knock on wood)


doncityz said:


> I remembered your blue gravel few months ago... it sucked.
> 
> Now, its just awesome. Great turn out for this tank.. congrats... but yea i agree with orchidman/bob.. the spraybar gotta go out of the view.


Thanks man! 


2in10 said:


> Fantastic look


Thanks!

Guess what guiz.... I think my CRS may be breeding.... i saw a super tiny one in there, and i don't think it's just growing slowly from when i got them :smile:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Why would it matter how cycled the tank is for you to move the spray bar?


You can call me Bob


----------



## the planter (Jul 8, 2010)

great tank! 
what is that wavy plant on the right?


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

orchidman said:


> Why would it matter how cycled the tank is for you to move the spray bar?
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


I have the AC 30 on the back so there isn't any room for the spraybar



the planter said:


> great tank!
> what is that wavy plant on the right?


Thanks! That's the Rotola :icon_smil


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh that makes sense. When I switched from an Ac30 to a canister, I just put the media from the ac30 in the canister filer along with the rest of the stuff that goes inside


You can call me Bob


----------

